# صليب برج العرب



## Ramzi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اه بس لو تشوفو بالمنتديات الاسلامية قديش مدايقيين من برج العرب
الصليب هوو الي موقفه







هاي معلومة جديدة ....


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

*هاى شكرا ليك وانا عندى صور كتير لبرج العرب ومصمم البرج علية حروب ومضايقات كثيرة 

ربنا يباركك وعقبال ما يعملوا صلبان كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## Ramzi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



> ربنا يباركك وعقبال ما يعملوا صلبان كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررر



انت بس احكي يا رب 

شكرا لمرورك
الرب يباركك ...


----------



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

جميل جدااا
وربنا مع المصمم لانهم اكيد مش هيسبوة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

طيب انا عاوز اشوف الصور


----------



## eman88 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

*الله يكثرهن عشان يتكسر روس بعد ناس من القهر 
انشالله بصير اكثر من هيك المسيح ينصرنا ويحمينا والله يعطي الي عملوا الف عافية ومكان وضعه بجنن احسن محل هذا لوضع الصليب فيه *:smi102::ab4::018A1D~146:


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



sparrow قال:


> جميل جدااا
> وربنا مع المصمم لانهم اكيد مش هيسبوة
> شكرا لتعبك



صح كلامك يا sparrow ... الله يحميه


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> طيب انا عاوز اشوف الصور



http://images.google.jo/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=ar&q=صليب
انت يا kiro_shohdy جرب ادخل على ال
www.gooogle.com
ودور بالصور بس !!!!

واكتب " صليب "

وشوف الحاجات الي حتطلعلك

سلام الله في فلبك


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



eman88 قال:


> *الله يكثرهن عشان يتكسر روس بعد ناس من القهر
> انشالله بصير اكثر من هيك المسيح ينصرنا ويحمينا والله يعطي الي عملوا الف عافية ومكان وضعه بجنن احسن محل هذا لوضع الصليب فيه *:smi102::ab4::018A1D~146:



شكلك انبسطت كتير عالموضوع يا ايمان  ((( وانا كمان )))

سلام الله بقلبك ...


----------



## املا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



> انت يا kiro_shohdy جرب ادخل على ال
> www.gooogle.com
> ودور بالصور بس !!!!
> 
> ...


اوف اوف 

شكرا ياخوي

بستناك على المسن مو تنسى

المجد لله


----------



## أنا المسلم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

وما هو دور الصليبين الا نشر دينهم بالطرق الملتوية ومنها ما قام به المخنث الايطالي.:bomb:


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

ربنا يحفظك 
ده بس من ذوقك
و لكن المسيح تمجد من قبل و سيتمجد دائما
*لماذا هذا الخوف و الذعر عندما يأتي اسم المسيح او الصليب؟
فالشياطين فقط تخاف من اسم المسيح او الصليب
لماذا لا يتعبد الكل كما يحلو له؟
لماذا لا نترك الحرية الدينية للناس فمن شاء امن و من لم يشأ فهو الخاسر؟

اسم المسيح ينتشر و يكثر و سيظل للابد


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

جربت حبيبي ادور عليها مش لاقي
ممكن تساعدني


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

http://tabash999.jeeran.com/اكبر صليب في العالم.jpg


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

لقيته
 سوري


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

تمام 
ربنا ينصرنا 
اكتر واكتر


----------



## Ramzi (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



> لقيته
> سوري



اي خدمة يا باشا


----------



## Ramzi (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*



املا قال:


> اوف اوف
> 
> شكرا ياخوي
> 
> ...



شفت البلاوي والحقد يا خوي

وانا بستناك انا دايما ان لاين


----------



## monlove (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

*علي فكرة الور بايظة عشان كدة مش عارف احكم علي الموضوع *


----------



## Kiril (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

نفسي اعرف ليه المسلمين يتخضوا و يتشنجوا و يتعفرتوا لما يسمعوا اسم المسيح او الصليب؟؟


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

ما طلعت عندي الصور


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

بجد؟
http://tabash999.jeeran.com/اكبر صليب في العالم.jpg

انا مجربة كذا مرة و شغال
يمكن الموقع ممنوع في الدول العربية

و ادي جوجل
http://images.google.com.eg/images?hl=ar&q=صليب&gbv=2

حتلاحظوا في ورقة المية ريال السعودي صليب برضه


----------



## safsofeh (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صليب برج العرب*

*ورح يضل المسيييح وصلبانه 
فووووووووووووووق دايما بلكي 
بكرا بصير فيه نووي حتى يدمروه 
الرب يحمي كل كنائسنا وصلبانا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------

